# my fishies



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i only got to take the pic of the rhom, snackig on some drum, then the battery crapped out. Ill get the others up when the batter recharges. probably in an hour or so


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

damn digicams eat batteries hehe. nice pic


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

some of the reds

the tanks


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

better reds


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

doubble post


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice looking rhom


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice rhom!!!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

DC2RJUN said:


> Hey you can get a 135g for $280 or a 150g for $350 in a store on socal pm me for directions. That is the cheapest i have seen them go for just the tanks.
> [snapback]809037[/snapback]​


SWEET!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

they look great those reds look awsome


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i liked the little rhom. Your basement looks hugh


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Good Stuff!
> [snapback]811207[/snapback]​


Gordeez aint wrong, very nice setups, wish i had the room and cash :laugh:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice picks :nod:


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

good man.

i wish i had a setup like that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I love how you have all the tanks in a corner like that. It just looks cool. If I had a setup liek that I would eat breakfast there every day while reading a newspaper. Sweet setup.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice Reds, are they wild caught ?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you have really nice tanks.and reds.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

very nice reds and i love the setup.


----------

